# Cotton Mather on Sabbath Breaking



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 28, 2008)

There is a post on my blog by Cotton Mather on Sabbath violation:

God’s Judgment on a Sabbath Breaking Nation by Cotton Mather « Reformed Covenanter


----------



## Amazing Grace (Jan 28, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> There is a post on my blog by Cotton Mather on Sabbath violation:
> 
> God’s Judgment on a Sabbath Breaking Nation by Cotton Mather « Reformed Covenanter



Did he really have hair like that?


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jan 28, 2008)

Amen dear brother! Thanks for that.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 28, 2008)

Amazing Grace said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > There is a post on my blog by Cotton Mather on Sabbath violation:
> ...



Yes, he looks like you (though it might have been a whig). Next time someone teases you for having long hair, tell them to take a look at Cotton Mather, Samuel Rutherford and George Gillespie.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 28, 2008)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> Amen dear brother! Thanks for that.



No problem; I come across it today, and put it in my book.


----------



## Amazing Grace (Jan 28, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Amazing Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel Ritchie said:
> ...



 True Daniel.

Let me ask you this Daniel, what's the deal with the wigs for 'uker's', what did they symbolize if anything? Very feminine if you ask me.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 28, 2008)

Amazing Grace said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing Grace said:
> ...



I must admit that I don't know.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jan 28, 2008)

I always thought them to be a symbol of authority, particuarly since judges wore them.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 28, 2008)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> I always though them to be a symbol of authority, particuarly since judges wore them.



 

Oh yes, I have just remembered that in the past it was common for men to wear them, because they did not like to wash their hair.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jan 28, 2008)

That's why all men should be blessed as I am with no hair!!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 28, 2008)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> That's why all men should be blessed as I am with no hair!!



 Mine gets greasy so easily I would need a whig, instead I have to wash it almost every day.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 28, 2008)

Since we are talking about wigs, it is worth noting that one Puritan is known for his adamant opposition to wigs, or periwigs, as they were known in his day: Samuel Sewall (1652-1730). He wrote against them in his famous diary.


----------



## JM (Jan 28, 2008)

How are we to keep the Sabbath?


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Jan 28, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Blueridge Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > That's why all men should be blessed as I am with no hair!!
> ...


I think your observation has hit a cultural divide in this instance, unlike many of our European cousins it is customary and frowned upon if one does not bathe daily and groom properly before presenting themselves before the public by American cleanliness standards.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Jan 28, 2008)

JM said:


> How are we to keep the Sabbath?


Sleep in till dusk so you can't sin through it.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 30, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Since we are talking about wigs, it is worth noting that one Puritan is known for his adamant opposition to wigs, or periwigs, as they were known in his day: Samuel Sewall (1652-1730). He wrote against them in his famous diary.



That is interesting.  Trust Andrew to pull this out of the hat. 

I must apologize for confusing "whig" with "wig"; the former refers to a political ideology, the latter to an item of head-gear.


----------



## Kaalvenist (Jan 31, 2008)

JM said:


> How are we to keep the Sabbath?


I should think by an holy resting all that day, even from such worldly employments and recreations as are lawful on other days; and spending the whole time in the public and private exercises of God's worship, except so much as is to be taken up in the works of necessity and mercy... Or something like that.


----------

